
Show HN: Koody - A Community Dedicated to Quality Financial Advice - Halimah
https://community.koody.co/
======
Halimah
Hi everyone, I am building a community to connect people to financial advisers
and money bloggers. Anyone can ask a question and receive answers from
verified financial experts and the general public at absolutely no cost. This
is only the MVP. In the next version, there will be a system that allows users
who want to receive formal financial advice to book financial advisers
directly from the community.

Please have a look at the community, and share your thoughts with me. I would
appreciate your feedback. Feel free to sign up and engage too!

~~~
Whiz_89
Hi Halimah, this is quite interesting. How do you plan to integrate the
booking system? Any plans to monetize it? How is that going to work? I am
assuming it would be commission based.

~~~
Halimah
Hi! Thanks for your feedback. The booking system will be integrated into the
direct messaging system. Users will be able to request formal financial advice
by clicking a button while chatting with an adviser. You are right on
monetisation!

If you have any more questions, please let me know.

